# Apache-Conf Prioritäten



## rambo (5. März 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem sortieren der Apache-Konfigurationsdateien. Ich habe zum Beispiel diese vHosts:


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
     ServerName domain1.tld
     ServerAlias subdomain.domain1.tld *.domain2.tld
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
     ServerName domain2.tld
     ServerAlias subdomain.domain2.tld *.domain1.tld
</VirtualHost>
```

Egal wie ich sie sortiere, es wird immer entweder subdomain.domain1.tld oder subdomain.domain2.tld nicht geladen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit beide laden zu lassen?

Grüße
Max


----------

